# RecordMyDesktop no funcionando bien

## porqueami

Hola, ya estoy aquí pidiendo más ayuda  :Very Happy: 

El problema que tengo ahora es que RecordMyDesktop, un programa para grabar sesiones de escritorio, me está grabando demasiado lento, no es un problema de recursos, pues tengo un Quad Core con 6 GB de RAM y nunca he tenido problemas para grabar con este programa.

Voy a definir "extremadamente lento", me refiero a, en un vídeo de 8 segundos, dos frames que duran, cada uno 4 segundos, además, la calidad de los frames es horrenda, difuminada...

No sé cuál es el problema con esto, ocurre al ejecutar RecordMyDsktop desde terminal al igual que si lo ejecuto desde una interfaz gráfica (tanto GTK como Qt) y ocurre igual usando el programa desde root que si lo uso desde un usuario no privilegiado.

Creo que todos los programas de los que depende RecordMyDesktop están bien instalados y configurados, pero no tengo mucha idea, pues no sé exactamente de qué programas requiere...

Otra cosa, RecordMyDesktop me funciona perfectamente en otros SO, pero además me funcionaba perfectamente en Gentoo hace un mes, no sé qué pudo haber cambiado   :Question: 

Algo de info que quizás sea útil:

(Cuando ejecuto qt-recordMyDesktop desde terminal):

```
$ qt-recordMyDesktop 

/usr/lib64/python2.6/site-packages/qt_recordMyDesktop/rmdMonitor.py:34: DeprecationWarning: The popen2 module is deprecated.  Use the subprocess module.                                                                                                                                

  import popen2
```

(Cuando hago click sobre el botón de avanzado en qt-recordMyDesktop o en gtk-recordMyDesktop):

```
/usr/lib64/python2.6/site-packages/qt_recordMyDesktop/rmdPrefsWidget.py:308: DeprecationWarning: os.popen3 is deprecated.  Use the subprocess module.

  (stdin,stdout,stderr)=os.popen3(['jack_lsp'],'t')

Traceback (most recent call last):

  File "/usr/lib64/python2.6/site-packages/qt_recordMyDesktop/rmdSimple.py", line 183, in advanced

    self.options=pW.prefsWidget(self.values,self.optionsOpen)

  File "/usr/lib64/python2.6/site-packages/qt_recordMyDesktop/rmdPrefsWidget.py", line 377, in __init__

    self.__runJackLSP__()

  File "/usr/lib64/python2.6/site-packages/qt_recordMyDesktop/rmdPrefsWidget.py", line 308, in __runJackLSP__

    (stdin,stdout,stderr)=os.popen3(['jack_lsp'],'t')

  File "/usr/lib64/python2.6/os.py", line 695, in popen3

    stderr=PIPE, close_fds=True)

  File "/usr/lib64/python2.6/subprocess.py", line 621, in __init__

    errread, errwrite)

  File "/usr/lib64/python2.6/subprocess.py", line 1126, in _execute_child

    raise child_exception

OSError: [Errno 2] No existe el fichero o el directorio
```

Además, la ventana de configuración avanzada de gtk-recordmydesktop y de qt-recordmydesktop no se abre....

Gracias de antemano...[/quote]

----------

## Txema

Puede que sea culpa de python, ¿hiciste un python-updater al pasar de 2.5 a 2.6?

Saludos.

----------

## porqueami

Pues no, no lo hice, acabo de ejecutar el comando, aunque actualmente en mi lista de eselect python solo están las versiones 2.6 y 3.1 (con la 3.1 ni puedo ejecutar emerge)

Me sale lo siguiente:

```
# python-updater

* Starting Python Updater from 3.1 to 2.6 :

```

Lleva así un ratito, luego probaré RecordMyDesktop y comentaré si funciona bien...

----------

## porqueami

Nada, sigue exactamente igual...

----------

## Coghan

Intenta cambiar la configuración de auidio a DEFAULT y no uses jack. Si tienes las USE jack habilitada en media-video/recordmydesktop prueba a desactivarla y compila de nuevo el programa.

----------

## porqueami

No tengo jack en las USE y no he compilado recordMyDesktop con jack, el dispositivo de audio ya era Default, pero todo sigue igual...

----------

## ZaPa

Hola porqueami.

Ese error me suena a error de lectura del disco duro.

Prueba a chequear fsck, quizás tengas el sistema de ficheros corrompido y  te lo arreglé, a mi me paso algo similar pero con konqueror.

Si fsck no lo consigue arreglar, vigila que tu disco duro este en perfectas condiciones, posiblemente este muriendo.

Es lógico el problema que tienes relacionarlo con un problema de sistema de ficheros del disco duro o el propio disco duro, ya qué,como bien dices, hace 1 mes te funcionaba, y ahora te va muuuuy lento al capturar. Si el sistema de ficheros esta corrompido (que lo puedes reparar con fsck) o el disco duro esta diciendo adiós, pueden ocurrir cosas como esa.

Prueba y ya nos cuentas.

Un saludo.

----------

## porqueami

No, no es eso, el disco ha sido chequeado hace poco, es nuevo y no está muriendose, acabo de copiar 15 GB como si nada, así que no es eso... debe ser algo de las X o del pluugin de video que use RecordMyDesktop para grabar...

Incluso la preview de grabación de qt-recordMyDesktop va lenta....

----------

## hackmaf

Hola, me pasa exactamente lo mismo con gtk-recordmydesktop, no puedo abrir la ventana del botón avanzado, y lo necesitaba para configurar que grabe la salida de sonido y no la entrada... bueno! si consigo hacerlo funcionar te aviso. Saludos!

----------

## Diabliyo

Heelp xD...

A mi me sucede igual, cuando levanto el gtk-recordmydesktop desde consola me dice:

```
/usr/lib/pymodules/python2.6/recordMyDesktop/rmdMonitor.py:10: DeprecationWarning: The popen2 module is deprecated.  Use the subprocess module.

  import popen2

/usr/lib/pymodules/python2.6/recordMyDesktop/rmdSimple.py:150: DeprecationWarning: Use the new widget gtk.Tooltip

  self.tooltips=gtk.Tooltips()

/usr/lib/pymodules/python2.6/recordMyDesktop/rmdSimple.py:151: DeprecationWarning: Use the new widget gtk.Tooltip

  self.tooltips.set_tip(self.win_button,smplTooltipLabels[0])

/usr/lib/pymodules/python2.6/recordMyDesktop/rmdSimple.py:152: DeprecationWarning: Use the new widget gtk.Tooltip

  self.tooltips.set_tip(self.start_button,smplTooltipLabels[1])

/usr/lib/pymodules/python2.6/recordMyDesktop/rmdSimple.py:153: DeprecationWarning: Use the new widget gtk.Tooltip

  self.tooltips.set_tip(self.file_button,smplTooltipLabels[2])

/usr/lib/pymodules/python2.6/recordMyDesktop/rmdSimple.py:154: DeprecationWarning: Use the new widget gtk.Tooltip

  self.tooltips.set_tip(self.quit_button,smplTooltipLabels[3])

/usr/lib/pymodules/python2.6/recordMyDesktop/rmdSimple.py:155: DeprecationWarning: Use the new widget gtk.Tooltip

  self.tooltips.set_tip(self.v_quality,smplTooltipLabels[4])

/usr/lib/pymodules/python2.6/recordMyDesktop/rmdSimple.py:156: DeprecationWarning: Use the new widget gtk.Tooltip

  self.tooltips.set_tip(self.v_label,smplTooltipLabels[4])

/usr/lib/pymodules/python2.6/recordMyDesktop/rmdSimple.py:157: DeprecationWarning: Use the new widget gtk.Tooltip

  self.tooltips.set_tip(self.s_button,smplTooltipLabels[5])

/usr/lib/pymodules/python2.6/recordMyDesktop/rmdSimple.py:158: DeprecationWarning: Use the new widget gtk.Tooltip

  self.tooltips.set_tip(self.s_quality,smplTooltipLabels[6])

/usr/lib/pymodules/python2.6/recordMyDesktop/rmdSimple.py:159: DeprecationWarning: Use the new widget gtk.Tooltip

  self.tooltips.set_tip(self.s_label,smplTooltipLabels[6])

/usr/lib/pymodules/python2.6/recordMyDesktop/rmdSimple.py:160: DeprecationWarning: Use the new widget gtk.Tooltip

  self.tooltips.set_tip(self.advanced_button,smplTooltipLabels[7])
```

Respecto a mi caso, la calidad es buenisima, me grabo a la mejor definicion, el problema es que va lenta la grabacion  :Sad: , mi raton se mueve por cuadros es horrible... Tengo 4GB de RAM, 512MB de Video, Procesador  AMD Turion(tm) II Dual-Core Mobile M500, mi equipo es una Laptop HP dv5. Para el audio utilizo el microfono integrado, no uso Auricular ni nada, la Grabacion de Audio va de lujo, el problema es el Video, lento  :Sad: 

Saludos !

----------

## johnlu

Yo dejé de usar recordmydesktop por estos mismos problemas, pero descubrí que se puede hacer algo igual con ffmpeg.

Podéis ver como usarlo aquí.

----------

